#  >  > Buying, Renting, Leasing Property, Houses, Bungalows, Villas and Land in Thailand >  >  > Thailand, Land, Property and Condo sales listings >  >  > Chiang Mai Real Estate >  >  Condo available in CM

## Fluke

Close to Loi Kroh/Tapae gate .
Temporary , 3-6 months
64 square meters .
9000 Baht per month for three months
8000 Baht per month for six months .
PM for more info .

----------


## Jester

> Close to Loi Kroh/Tapae gate .
> Temporary , 3-6 months
> 64 square meters .
> 9000 Baht per month for three months
> 8000 Baht per month for six months .
> PM for more info .


I realize that this was posted a while back, but f you know of anything else like this, please let me know.  I've lived at Rendezvous guest house on Ratchadamnoen Soi 5 for 3 weeks now, great place but I am ready to move up to someplace larger.

----------

